# Red's & Giant Red's?



## ar15olen (Nov 23, 2008)

is there any real differance beetween the two?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 23, 2008)

ar15olen said:


> is there any real differance beetween the two?



Not that I know of, sounds like a marketing ploy.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah... I've never heard of a "Giant Red" . I agree with Bobby, also is there any chance that your mixing it up between Black & White with a Chacoan Extreme Giant?

Spencer


----------



## ar15olen (Nov 23, 2008)

yea i've seen big reds. but from what no theres not. i was asking cus google had a few pics on there and they said giant red tegus.

but any way thanks guys.

I have another ? my tegu is around 3 im pretty sure do i need to hibernate him. Will he grow faster in i put him threw hibernation? I plan on breeding him but not for at least a year and until i find him a woman


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 24, 2008)

You don't need to hibernate him. Chances are he's already as big as he's gonna get. If they don't hibernate their first year they will be much bigger then the ones that did hibernate because he's been eating more, drinking more etc etc 

Theres the idea that if your tegu hasn't hibernated every year then it is sterile/infertile but its never been proven to be wrong or right from my knowledge. Bobby would have much more info on that then I would though.

Also, maybe they were just saying giant because the tegu is really large? Reds are the biggest or the second biggest tegu.

Good Luck! 
Spencer


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think Bobby wants to risk a breedable Tegu by not hibernating it. They do it on there own anyway.

Our Blues haven't hibernated any they are fertile, but they may be from a different climate.


----------

